# Mausrad geht unter KDE aber unter Xfce4 nicht

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab heute Xfce4 installiert. Hat alles funktioniert bis auf mein Mausrad. Unter KDE kann ich in beide Richtungen rollen (hoch und runter). Unter Xfce4 kann ich nur hoch rollen. Woran kann das liegen?

Sebastian

----------

## tuxianer

Es gibt irgendein Tool unter XFCE das ist so ähnlich wie die Systemeinstellungen... Dort gibt es einen unter Punkt Maus .... vll. findest du dort hilfe für dein Problem...

Gruß

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

ich finde unter XFCE keinen Einstellungsdialog für die Maus. Ich habe eine ganz einfache Maus mit Rad, die unter XFCE einwandfrei funktioniert. Vielleicht liegt es an Deinen Einstellungen in xorg.conf. Sieht bei mir so aus:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse1"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Option "Device"  "/dev/input/mouse0"

  Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Necoro

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> ich finde unter XFCE keinen Einstellungsdialog für die Maus

 

Den gibts aber --> Einstellungen --> Maus  :Smile: 

Oder als Cmdline:

```
xfce-setting-show mouse
```

Aber du hast Recht - man kann nix zu Mausrad einstellen.

(Btw: Bei mir funktioniert Maus mit Rad auch einwandfrei. Beim schauen in die xorg.conf hab ich gesehen, dass meine Maus-Sektion identisch mit meinem Vorredner ist  :Smile: )

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Meine Maus Sektion sieht so aus.

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

#    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 6"

    Option         "Buttons" "8"

    Option          "RelHWHEELOptions"      "invert"

EndSection

```

Unter KDE klappt das damit prima. Alle Knöpfe und das Rad geht.

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

denn änder halt mal die Zeile ZAxisMapping so um wie bei uns und schau obs danach geht  :Smile: 

----------

## Hollowman

Ja aber wieso will Xfce nen anderes ZAxisMapping als KDE?

Sebastian

----------

## Necoro

Wahrscheinlich weil Xfce die X-Funktionen direkt benutzt und KDE wieder mal Sachen nachimplementiert hat und ihm da das ZAxisMapping egal ist

----------

## firefly

was sagt xev wenn du es unter KDE und unter XFCE startest du das Mouse-Rad bewegst?

----------

## Necoro

Nur mal als Beispiel wie es aussehen SOLLTE unter einem funktionierendem Xfce:

Für rauf:

```
ButtonPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3600001,

    root 0x1a5, subw 0x0, time 3267313086, (116,76), root:(563,461),

    state 0x10, button 4, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3600001,

    root 0x1a5, subw 0x0, time 3267313086, (116,76), root:(563,461),

    state 0x810, button 4, same_screen YES
```

Für runter:

```
ButtonPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3600001,

    root 0x1a5, subw 0x0, time 3267320013, (116,76), root:(563,461),

    state 0x10, button 5, same_screen YES

ButtonRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3600001,

    root 0x1a5, subw 0x0, time 3267320013, (116,76), root:(563,461),

    state 0x1010, button 5, same_screen YES
```

Wie man leicht sehen kann, ist "runter" der Button 5 -- den du gerade NICHT in deiner xorg.conf hast  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

die xorg.conf ist hier herzlich egal, denn das button mapping kann man per xmodmap verändern. Vermutlich macht dies kde.

Und zum anderen ist die angaben des ZAxisMapping in der Xorg.conf auch hinfällig, wenn man den evdev treiber verwendet, denn dieser nimmt normalerweise das passende mapping vor, vorrausgesetzt das Eingabegerät liefert die passenden infos.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das mit dem xev hatte ich auch schon versucht und die xorg.conf danach konfiguriert.

Mit dem ZAxisMapping hab ich auch schon rum gespielt.

Ich hab ne Logitech G5 die sollte das mit dem evdev eigentlich können. Ich werds ma ohne ZAxisMapping versuchen.

Sebastian

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich weil Xfce die X-Funktionen direkt benutzt und KDE wieder mal Sachen nachimplementiert hat und ihm da das ZAxisMapping egal ist

 

Nein, das liegt wohl eher daran, dass KDE versucht automatisch alle Einstellungen so anzupassen, dass sie ein einfaches Arbeiten ohne viel Konfiguration ermöglichen. Die meisten Einstellungen der xorg.conf lassen sich ja zur Laufzeit beeinflussen. So auch das Maustasten-Mapping oder das Tastatur-Layout.

Das mal beiseite: Bei mir funktioniert das Mausrad mit dem "evdev" Treiber ob mit KDE oder ohne und ohne jegliche "ZAxisMapping" Einstellung.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hab jetzt das ZAxisMapping raus genommen. Mausrad geht unter KDE prima mit evdev. Muss nur noch ma unter xfce testen.

Sebastian

----------

